# Why buy Columbia?



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

Customer service beyond reproach. How refreshing it is to find out that a company will go above and beyond warranty to back their products. Thanks Scott.
I've learned a lot by lurking on DT. Just want to give a little back by sharing a great experience that could have been a real head ache and costly with down time. Columbia's prompt service and going the extra mile is greatly appreciated.:thumbsup:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Like I've said before, I have no problem with my competitors not buying Columbia.


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Why wouldn't everybody...real guys from a real drywall family not just a bunch of suits looking to make money but have never been elbow deep in a bucket of mud.you need help you call them and they answer.these guys are tops in my book


----------

